# Erfahrung mit Trend Micro Baitboat ?



## minne6 (23. Dezember 2010)

Moin Moin,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem oben gennanten Futterboot? So wie es aussieht, bringt es einige nette Features mit sich.Also ich finde das Baitboat auf dem ersten Blick sehr interessant... 
Das Baitboat hat für den Preis  eine Magnetische Release Kupplung und sieht dem Ultimate Baitcruiser  zumindest vom äußeren sehr ähnlich. Die Reichweite von 500 Metern finde  ich sehr Nennenswert. Mal schauen, ob es das auch in der Praxis  bestätigen kann. Wenn die ersten Testberichte stehen und diese Postiv  ausfallen, werde ich wahrscheinlich zugreifen. 300€ sind für mich zwar  sehr viel Geld, aber bevor ich mir ein Ultimate Baitscruiser für 400€  kaufe und dann nichtmal bei Garantiefällen abgesichert bin, da sie ja  Insolvent sind, kauf ich mir ein Trend. Auch wenn Trend für  "Billigmarke" steht. Futterboote für 500-700€ kommen mir gar nicht in  die Tütte. 
Würde mich über einige Praxisbericht freuen.

Hier noch der Link:

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...t-Futterboot-Neuheit-Hammerpreis_p9849_x2.htm

Gruß
Simon


----------



## boiliemeister (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Trend Micro Baitboat ?*

Hallo
Ist wenig beschrieben ( Anleitung)
Welche Futterkapazität kannst mit dem Boot rausbringen.Akkuleistung????
Wie lange kannst mit fahren.
Das alles fehlt.
Und denk daran nicht überall ist ein Futterboot erlaubt.
Aber das ist deine Entscheidung.
Schau mal im Ebay  mk-Angelsport der hat auch Fuuterboote.
Hoffe konnte dir helfen 
Mfg Alex


----------



## boiliemeister (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Trend Micro Baitboat ?*

Schau mal da.  www.carp-madness.de
Gruss Alex


----------



## carpdavedavecarp (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Trend Micro Baitboat ?*

1kg futter ist recht wenig


----------



## NickAdams (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Trend Micro Baitboat ?*

Das scheint das gleiche zu sein, das nun bei Carplounge als "Shuttle" angeboten wird. 

So long,

Nick


----------



## boiliemeister (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Trend Micro Baitboat ?*

Von der bauweise ja.Ähnlichen sich sehr.


----------



## siluro03 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Trend Micro Baitboat ?*

carp madness scheint nur ein label zu sein.

fische digitale bissanzeiger von c.m.. mein kumpel hat 100 % baugleiche. das steht dann pelzer drauf.

also gut möglich, dass es das boot auch unter anderem namen gibt.

siluro03


----------



## minne6 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Trend Micro Baitboat ?*

Mhh ok. Das erinnert mich an meine "Trend Bissanzeiger" die bauglich mit den B.Richi Falcon sind. Ich hab die mal aufgeschraubt und nachgesehen ob diese auch versiegelt sind. Und ja, die Platine etc. ist versiegelt. Es gibt hier auch irgendwo einen Thread über asiatische Gerätehersteller, die dem Kunden ermöglichen, deren Logos und Namen auf die Ware zu drucken. Die Produkte erinnerten an einige namenhafte Hersteller. ;-)

Ich habe soeben noch das Waverunner Baitboart gefunden. Das scheinbar genau das selbe ist. Allerdings ist der Preis um einiges höher.

http://www.carpfishing.de/product_info.php?info=p5918_Waverunner-Bait-Boat-SHUTTLE.html


----------



## siluro03 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Trend Micro Baitboat ?*

so wirds sein.

also den günstigsten anbieter finden und kaufen.

die pelzer bissanzeiger waren ca. 20,-- örtlichen shop günstiger wie die c.m.

leider konnte man die baugleichheit nicht im netz erkennen.
ich dachte c.m. wäre ein gehobener anbieter für karpfen - tackle, also hab ich dort gekauft.

nur zur erläuterung: die bissanzeiger sind top und funktionieren bisher tadelos.

also nix gegen die firma, sondern eher die frage, wo es das gleiche produkt am günstigsten gibt.

siluro03


----------



## punkarpfen (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Trend Micro Baitboat ?*

Das carp madness Boot gibt es eigendlich nur von carp madness und ist kein Chinaboot, wie die von Ultimate usw.


----------



## phoenix_380 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Trend Micro Baitboat ?*

Auch wenn das Trend ein "Chinaboot" ist, (wie der Großteil des verfügbaren Tackles - Zelte, Schirme, Kleidung, usw.), hat es ein unschlagbares Preis - Leistungsverhältnis. 
Ich habe es seit einigen Monaten im Einsatz & kann es nur empfehlen. Da ich sowieso ein Anhänger kleiner Futterstellen bin, habe ich mit der vergleichsweise geringen Futterkapazität kein Problem. 
Die angegebene Reichweite schafft es ohne Probleme & ist mit den guten LEDs selbst auf Distanz gut sichtbar & damit manövrierbar.
Durch die beiden Akkus hat es einen ordentlichen Speed & eine gute Fahrtzeit. Wenn man sich noch zwei Reserveakkus leistet (ca. 20 € /Stück) ist man für eine 3 - Tage Session mit 2 Personen gut gerüstet.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Spiegler (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Trend Micro Baitboat ?*

Habe das besagte Futterboot auch im Gebrauch. Bin voll und ganz damit zu frieden. Hab noch ein Echolot nachgerüstet und selbst da gibt es keine Probleme mit 

Wie phoniex schon schrieb, mit 2 Ersatz-Akkus hat man ein Wochenende ruhe


----------



## wäcki (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Trend Micro Baitboat ?*

Servus miteinander...
Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ebenfalls das Trend Micro zu holen. Hat sonst noch jemand das gute Stück im Gebrauch oder kann wer was zu den bisher Geschriebenem ergänzen? Zur Zeit ist es ja überall für 299.- zu bekommen...

Grüße Christian


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Trend Micro Baitboat ?*

Hi, Es gibt baugleiche billig Akkus. Vielleicht für manche zu Risikoreich,... aber ich hab für 4 Akkus,... etwa 20Euro bezahlt und die dinger machen nen super job. also hab ich jetzt (da ja immer 2 Akkus im Boot sind - 3 Akku-Sätze. (3x2)


----------



## DerSimon (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Trend Micro Baitboat ?*

Hast du dazu auch einen Link?


----------



## weidi weiden (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Trend Micro Baitboat ?*

Kann ich sehr empfehlen das Teil. Ich hab es seit letzten Jahr.
Ersatzakkus sollte man sich noch besorgen für längere Ansitze.
Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen es ist super leicht zu Bedienen gute 
Reichweite kleines Packmaß und Gewicht. 
Es kann sich auf der Stelle drehen und durch jedes Kraut fahren.
Gruß Weidi!


----------



## Xpc_master (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Trend Micro Baitboat ?*

wo habt ihr die ersatz akkus so billlig gekauft??? danke schon mal für nen tipp....


----------



## wäcki (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Trend Micro Baitboat ?*

danke für die Antworten...Soeben bestellt|supergri
Bei den Ersatzakkus werd ich mir noch welche beim Conrad oder so bestellen...


----------



## Godlike (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Trend Micro Baitboat ?*



wäcki schrieb:


> danke für die Antworten...Soeben bestellt|supergri
> Bei den Ersatzakkus werd ich mir noch welche beim Conrad oder so bestellen...



Wieviel hast du gezahlt/wo bestellt, bzw. gibt es gerade eine Aktion oder so um 299€


----------



## wäcki (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Trend Micro Baitboat ?*



Godlike schrieb:


> Wieviel hast du gezahlt/wo bestellt, bzw. gibt es gerade eine Aktion oder so um 299€



Servus
zur Zeit is es überall für 299€ ausgeschrieben. Hab jetzt bei M&R bestellt. Ist aber erst wieder Ende April lieferbar.

Gruß Wäcki


----------



## Hecht78 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Trend Micro Baitboat ?*

Fast!

A&M Angelsport hat den Preis mal schnell von 299 Euro auf 350erhöht da die momentan die einzigen sind die das Boot auf Lager haben.

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...62_sid2bbaa16fac5e6ab6a26331f3d00cd6b9_x2.htm

Wollte mir das Boot eigentlich diese Woche bestellen aber nachdem A&M Angelsport von heute auf morgen den Preis um 50 Euro erhöhen werde ich jetzt auch noch bis April warten und auch bei M&R vorbestellen (Brauch es bei dem Wetter ja eh erst ab April)


----------



## carpandmore (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Trend Micro Baitboat ?*

Hi zusammen #h

Habe das Boot auch schon ne Weile und stimme zu - Preis/Leistung stimmt!!!

Hat jemand von euch schon ein echolot auf "portable Art" (mit Panzer-Klettband etc.) von außen am Micro moniert?

Habe mir nämlich das Trendium Q5 geholt und möchte eine Art portable Variante basteln (Kleines kästchen mit Blackbox+Kabel etc. drinne - das dann mit klettband aufs Boot)

Falls jemand etwas ähnliches mit dem Micro gemacht hat würden mich mal paar Tipps betüglich des Micro interessieren?

1. Was ist die beste stelle für außen? (gibt es schlechte stellen z. B. hinten - störung durch die Schrauben)
- Diese Frage stelle ich, da in diesem Forum ein Tread existiert, wo jemand das gleiche mit einem Skarp gemacht hat. Er hat den Geber einfach hinten bei den Schrauben befestigt und später dann vorne einfach mittig zwischen den Kammern und beides funktionierte einwandfrei. 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205997&highlight=skarp+echolot

2. kann mann den Geber auch rückwärts befestigen? (natürlich nicht seitwärts) 
- Diese frage stelle ich, da ich das gleiche "gelbe ei (Geber)" auch in Wurfvariante habe, und das des Q5 wird durch die mitgelieferte Halterung genau andersrum im Wasser laufen als wenn man es per Schnur auswerfen würde.

Ich weiss zu viel |bla:

Cool wären alle Infos die ich bekommen könnte ;+

Egal, falls mir keiner Helfen kann werde ich es einfach Testen und berichten.

Greets carpandmore


----------



## wäcki (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Trend Micro Baitboat ?*

Servus...
kann mir jemand vielleicht die Abmaße der originalen Akkus des Bootes sagen?...

Grüße Wäcki


----------



## carpandmore (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Trend Micro Baitboat ?*

Hi @wäki:

Hab mal eben gerade mit nem Lineal gemessen:

10 cm x 7 cm x 4,5 cm x 6,5 cm

LG

C&M


----------



## wäcki (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Trend Micro Baitboat ?*



carpandmore schrieb:


> Hi @wäki:
> 
> Hab mal eben gerade mit nem Lineal gemessen:
> 
> ...



Super, Danke#6...nur warum vier Abmaße?...LängexBreitexHöhe sind doch nur drei?


----------



## carpandmore (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Trend Micro Baitboat ?*

Hi noch mal,

sorry, die 6,5 cm kannste weglassen...

Gruß

C&M


----------



## wäcki (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Trend Micro Baitboat ?*



carpandmore schrieb:


> Hi noch mal,
> 
> sorry, die 6,5 cm kannste weglassen...
> 
> ...



Alles klar...danke nochmal|wavey:


----------



## onda (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Trend Micro Baitboat ?*

Hallo zusammen, weiß jemand wo ich das Boot momentan um 299,-- kaufen kann? Bei A&M Angelsport kostet das Teil jetzt überhaupt 369,--
Danke für Tipps
Viele Grüße 
Andreas


----------

